# 1936? Rollfast Blue Ribbon



## Continental kid (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello, new to this forum but want to share a photo of a nice original Rollfast


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 27, 2007)

looks great, do you have anymore bikes?


----------

